
#chipgate - pmcg95
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/10/07/tsmc-samsung-a9-battery-tests/
======
dang
Please do not editorialize the titles of stories you submit to Hacker News.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

